# On foot saltwater fishin' areas in Broward?



## billhempel

bump. Would appreciate it. Not some kid here. Just a real old timer that keeps things like this to himself. Sure coild use some help here. No boat at present, just the daily desire to catch fish, and the time to do it.


----------



## Brett

Hugh Taylor State park
John Loyd State park

Everything else I fished in Broward was fresh water.


----------



## patrick

Near Barge Canal has a flat basin heading south just past the 528 bridge on the left (this is right next to a boat dock and park. Caught many reds and trout here)

West side just past the bridge heading to Playalinda beach in t-ville

Banana River Drive in Merritt Island


just a few that I can think of


----------



## iMacattack

Hard to bank fish salt side in Ft. Laud. Typically only inlets etc. are available to the salt angler. However plenty of salt species have migrated into the freshwater that are a bit more angler friendly. Lots of bank hopping can be done along many of the "C" canals. Post rain spillway action is popular too. 

Wish I could give you more info, but there are a few spots that I know where one can stretch a line. 

Cheers


----------



## Brett

Checked Broward County Parks .
Some are on the intracoastal and allow fishing

http://www.recreationparks.net/FL/broward/


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am from Pompano Beach so I have a little insight into that area.

- Lighthouse Point Inlet - Walk out on the rocks and fish the inlet. Its a fairly popular spot.

- Pompano Beach Pier - Probably still a weird mix of local salty dogs and tourists but when fish are running the beach it can be productive.

- Under the A1A bridge at Light House Point Inlet - They have parking right on the water. Is a popular place to shrimp from shore. 

- Alsdorf Park off 14th St Causeway - Its a great place to launch a boat and get easy access to the inlet. Might be worth a shot to fish from shore too.

- Exchange Club Park - Never been there but saw it on the map recently. Its very close to the inlet so it has the potential to be productive on a moving tide.


----------



## paint it black

John U Lloyd.
Park in the Pier parking.
It's $5 for the whole day if you walk up to the pier and pay for the little ticket stub.
Walk the beach north of the pier.
Plenty of snook all over.


----------



## billhempel

Thanks everyone for your posts. I've been trying the beach areas south of Hillsboro, a little of the Pompano area and just south of Commercial Blvd. Not to much luck yet but I don't know a lot of the nuances about tides, troughs and the like yet. Mostly go near sundown part of day since it works best for me. Been using 12lb casting gear with mullet type plastics up to 8 inches in length. Not a fan of braids as I've tried them and rather like the old fashion Ande mono with a 30lb leader. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

work the beaches in low light condtions and def hit the c- canals, especially when the dams open up...... the bite can be prolific......


----------

